

Replace the App Store - mcartyem

The iPhone has peaked.  The App Store harms it by making developers hate Apple.  The App Store makes it impossible for programmers to release apps at the lightening speed they develop them. Releases run at the 10-day Apple-schedule.  Which is two orders of magnitude far from the developer 10-minute schedule.  On the list of things you could do to make developers hate developing for you this might be on the top.  There is a lot of potential energy to be liberated here.<p>Apple won't do something about this. Or rather, it won't do something soon enough. This opens a tremendous opportunity for a startup. The iPhone being dead is a begging invitation to bring locked-in iPhone developers out of their half-dead, zombie state back to life. Apple's fortress is but one Trojan horse away from falling.<p>If you wanted to make iPhone app releases faster, how would you do it?  You'd probably need some sort of meta-app that runs other apps.  This app would have to have a programming language and be able to run apps written in it.  I personally wish I could write an app in a dynamic language, under my favorite text editor, and have this meta-App interpret it.  I want to update the app while the app is running; not when the user syncs with iTunes.  I want the language used to program the app to instrument things for me.  I want to have analytics.<p>What's the most powerful iOS app you can build?
======
pooriaazimi
> _Which is two orders of magnitude far from the developer 10-minute
> schedule._

I hate those "ninja" developers who poop so-called "apps" every 10 minutes. We
don't need any of them in the App Store (and those that are there need to be
rejected IMO).

By the way, you can develop for iPhone and change everything you want and have
these changes delivered to your customers 2 minutes after you've made them.
Use whatever dynamic language you want for the backend and write the front-end
with HTML and JS. You could've used it since June 2007 and you'll be able to
use it for the foreseeable future.

~~~
mcartyem
Have you noticed developers don't use HTML for iOS apps? This only adds to the
argument that a better iOS language is needed.

------
rjstelling
Show me some (any) evidence the iPhone is dead or even dying?

~~~
mcartyem
It's not trailing that signals it's dying
<http://mashable.com/2012/07/13/android-51-8-market-share/>

It's the fact that hackers don't want to develop for it. At least none of the
ones I know.

